# What Do U Think...



## alexandar75 (Dec 18, 2007)

What do you think, will this rbp die or survive? It's so sad to see it in tank...










Seems like her lower jaw is broken in the middle...


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Interesting...

Is he eating?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Ouch! I'd put it out of its misery. Suks but I'm sure it would have problems eating.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

was it just flash wound or the jaw bone was actually damaged? if just a flash wound it may survive if treated properly but I have no idea if the lip will grow back to normal.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

That looks real bad man. It appears in the pick that his jaw is actually split down the middle. If so I'd look in to putting him down.


----------



## alexandar75 (Dec 18, 2007)

I will try to heal the fish. I can not put him down... I'm gonna feed them tomorow and I will see does he eating. I just can not put him down!


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2010)

Alexander, I would also heal the fish







The jaw will come back together. People who do bone lengthening manually keep the bones pulled apart and the body tries to fill in the gap. I think this fish will heal fine.

I would however place the fish in a hospital tank so that the others dont see it as a sign of weakness and eat him!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Id see how bad it is first. It looks messy but when a bit of skin heals it should look better. If the jaw is seriously damaged i would put it down. If it can still eat it may be ok. Did it smash into something or get bit or something?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Get him a 75g and keep him solo


----------



## alexandar75 (Dec 18, 2007)

You are all makin a mistake with that "putting down"! It's the easiest way, but not 4 my fish. I will call him BJ (broken jaw). He's eating even with the broken lower jaw. He just swallowed a few peaces of meat! I will heal him. 
Yes I will!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2010)

Hey, dont you place me in that "ALL" group, I agreed with you!!







I am glad the fish can still eat. In a couple of weeks I think you will be amazed with how much it has healed. You should post pictures of the healing process. Did you place it in a seperate tank? Are you adding any medications or salt?


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

Holy crap, what did he get in a fight with?


----------



## Onkiebonkie (Apr 5, 2010)

I would give him bite-sized chunks so he doesn't have to use his jaw as much. If he is eating i think it will heal since there is not realy anything missing other than some flesh.


----------



## alexandar75 (Dec 18, 2007)

ksls said:


> Hey, dont you place me in that "ALL" group, I agreed with you!!


You are not in that "ALL" group, you are in mine








I gave him already small, bite-sized chunks, so he just swallowed them. And he's not in separate tank, there's no need for that.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm in the all group.lol. If he's still eating he'll heal.hard to tell just how bad it really is from a pic & not seeing it in person. Glad BJ's eatn for ya!


----------



## alexandar75 (Dec 18, 2007)

All of groups, this is an emergency: come to Belgrade, be my guests, and see in person how it is bad


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Never put a piranha down unless its something terminal. Piranhas are one of the best if the best healers of all fish. He may be a lil disfigured, but that jus adds to his character/personalilty...he may have to be seperated from the o ters but it doesn't seem to be messing with his well being especially if hes able to eat still.


----------



## alexandar75 (Dec 18, 2007)

Healing process has begun... Wound looks much better. He's in shoal with the others,I stepped feed and I feed them more often, salt added. Lower jaw still broken and still not healed. As he breathes so the lower jaw moves, each half for itself.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

as long as he still eats and dont have problems he should be fine....Keep a close eye on him to make sure the others are picking on him. He may need to be seperated or he may get lucky.


----------



## alexandar75 (Dec 18, 2007)

He is lucky, because I'm his owner








Wound heals, but the lower jaw will heal misleading, incorrectly...










tooth on the right side of the jaw is a trifle higher than adjacent to the left for about 1/4 inches


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Looks pretty groovy from that pic, but he'll heal up nice...His jaw may look a lil goofy, but most of all if he's eating well everything should be fine. Keep posting progress pics on how his healing is going too.


----------



## JamesR (Nov 12, 2010)

Did he break his jaw fighting with the other fish? Keep us posted on his progress.
It looks like somebody else in the forum had a similar problem: My link


----------

